# TNT - Pasta and Vegetable Frittata



## aussie girl (Sep 15, 2005)

For this recipe, you'll need a large non-stick frying pan with lid.  I use my stock pot lid that fits nicely.

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped
150g shredded ham, bacon or your favourite smallgoods
6 eggs
70ml milk (I use a medicine glass for measuring small quantities)
100g uncooked spiral pasta
100g frozen peas
100g frozen corn kernels
1 large carrot, sliced into 2cm small sticks
half red capsicum, finely chopped
100g grated tasty cheese
salt and pepper to taste
mixed herbs

Place pasta, peas, corn and carrots in a saucepan and bring to boil, stirring occasionally.  Simmer for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat oil in the frying pan, cook ham and onions over medium heat, adding a sprinkle of mixed herbs.  Drain on kitchen paper.

In a large bowl, beat the eggs well, adding milk and salt and pepper.  Strain pasta and vegies and add to the egg mixture.  Stir well.  Add ham and onion to egg mixture, stirring well.

Pour egg mixture back into frying pan, sprinkle with grated cheese.  Cook, covered on low to medium-low for 15-20 minutes, until mixture has set and cheese has melted.

Slice into wedges.  Serves 3-4.


----------



## Constance (Sep 16, 2005)

Ya know, I have some leftover baked ziti with meat sauce that's really cheesy...wonder how it would be to use that in a fritata?


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 17, 2005)

Constance, I dont see any reason why you couldn't mix the baked ziti in with the egg mixture before cooking the frittata.  Or you could just have it as a side with the frittata.

I also forgot to mention that I have previously used left-over bbq'd hamburgers (finely chopped) instead of bacon or ham - very tasty.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

Oooooooooo aussie girl, this looks yummy. I am not sure how I missed it til now, but I am glad I have seen it now. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2005)

aussie girl said:
			
		

> Place pasta, peas, corn and carrots in a saucepan and bring to boil, stirring occasionally.  Simmer for 10 minutes.



Boil with no liquid??  Did I miss something?


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Boil with no liquid?? Did I miss something?


 
LOL!!! I just assumed you cover them with water. aussie girl? Care to enlighten us?


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 18, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Boil with no liquid?? Did I miss something?


mudbug and Alix, you guys just crack me up 

Please accept my sincere apologies for omitting "add water to cover"


----------

